

Executing SQL Statements Using HTTP - troethom
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa226559.aspx

======
gee_totes
OMG WHY????

But seriously, what real-world application would you need to use this
'feature' of IIS for? And how would it be faster/better than simply accessing
the database directly and having it output XML to your application?

------
martin1b
Better, faster SQL injection!

